# Which DSLR for my Nikkor 50mm 1.4



## DennisVR (Jan 14, 2010)

Recently i bought a Sony HDR-CX505VE Camcorder. Surfing around the net i learned about 35mm adapters, which allow to put photo lenses on your camcorder to get a more cinematic/photographic look. So i got a Handy35 and a Nikkor 50mm 1.4(i believe AI) from ebay.
Results of this setup can be seen here: Dennis Van Roeyen's videos on Vimeo

But being so excited about this lens i would like to put it on a DSLR. But i want to limit my budget to 200euro. From what i read glass is more important than body anyway.

I think a Nikon D70 might fit the bill. I read some good reviews. But since most reviews originate from the time the D70 was released, what's today's opinion on a Nikon D70 to get started in DSLR land. Or would you recommend another DSLR ? I also read a D70 won't be able to do any metering with this lens, but what does that have as a consequence ?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 14, 2010)

The D70 was a fine camera, but it doesn't compare feature nor quality wise to today's entry level cameras. The problem though is the bottom 3 or so models of camera (including the D40 and D60) will not autofocus with that lens. You need a camera with an in body AF motor. So even though the new offerings are good and better than the D70, unless you're willing to expand your budget you may not do too much better.


----------



## EJKelehan (Jan 14, 2010)

The D90 will be the cheapest camera that is still in production that will autofocus with that lens. You are looking at $700ish for the D90 body only.


----------



## DennisVR (Jan 14, 2010)

EJKelehan said:


> The D90 will be the cheapest camera that is still in production that will autofocus with that lens. You are looking at $700ish for the D90 body only.



What about the D200 or D700 ?


----------



## EJKelehan (Jan 14, 2010)

The d700 will start around $2300 new, and the D200, which I don't know too much about, seems to go used for about $700-$1000. i would recommend buying a newer camera though, as technology is advancing in leaps and bounds.


----------



## DennisVR (Jan 14, 2010)

EJKelehan said:


> The D90 will be the cheapest camera that is still in production that will autofocus with that lens. You are looking at $700ish for the D90 body only.



Wait a minute. That lens is a manual focus lens, how would any camera be able to autofocus with it ?


----------



## iskoos (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, Dennis... I was just discussing something similar to your issue on another thread. And from what I found out, if your lens is a MF lens, you should be able to use any Nikon since the physical mount is the same for all Nikon cameras...

If you want to read it, it is here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/190444-nikon-question.html


----------



## EJKelehan (Jan 16, 2010)

oh geez, i missed the AI reference, so yes, it should mount on any camera but will definitely be manual focus.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 16, 2010)

EJKelehan said:


> oh geez, i missed the AI reference, so yes, it should mount on any camera but will definitely be manual focus.



Actually, the OP said "AI (I guess)" so there is no way to say with any certainty that it would mount on all Nikon DSLRs. If his guess is correct it will, but if the lens is actually pre-AI and unconverted it won't mount on any Nikon DSLR other than the D40, D40x, D60, D3000, and D5000.

Dennis VR: If you want an accurate answer please either post a set of pictures of the lens in question or state exactly which of the many (some 6+ variants of the Nikkor 50mm f/1.4 you have.


----------

